# Goat sleeps standing up?



## Annamarie1658 (Jul 8, 2020)

My one goat who is just a baby keeps sleeping while standing up, he lays down, but seems to sleep while he’s standing up and I’m a bit worried. Is that normal? None of my other goats do that.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 8, 2020)

Annamarie1658 said:


> My one goat who is just a baby keeps sleeping while standing up, he lays down, but seems to sleep while he’s standing up and I’m a bit worried. Is that normal? None of my other goats do that.


No it is not normal for a goat to sleep standing up. Is he standing up hunched? Does he isolate himself from the herd? Is he not interested in food or water?


----------



## Annamarie1658 (Jul 8, 2020)

I wouldn’t say he sleeps standing up hunched, I’ve seen him sleep standing up with his head and neck down quite far. He doesn’t isolate himself from the herd and I haven’t seen him drinking water, but I’ve seen him eating the other day when I first noticed he was sleeping standing up.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 8, 2020)

Annamarie1658 said:


> I wouldn’t say he sleeps standing up hunched, I’ve seen him sleep standing up with his head and neck down quite far. He doesn’t isolate himself from the herd and I haven’t seen him drinking water, but I’ve seen him eating the other day when I first noticed he was sleeping standing up.


Is he bloated? His he grinding his teeth at all? Does he have a rapid or slow breathing? Pressing his head against the fences or walls?


----------



## Annamarie1658 (Jul 8, 2020)

He’s not bloated, he has been grinding his teeth, I believe he has been grinding his teeth today, but I haven’t paid too much attention to him today. I’d say more of a slow breathing, I don’t think it’s rapid, but it is also very hot here. I haven’t seen him pressing his head against anything either.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 8, 2020)

So when they grind their teeth, that means they are pain, they grind their teeth and they hang their head low. I would recommend calling a vet, where are you located?


Annamarie1658 said:


> He’s not bloated, he has been grinding his teeth, I believe he has been grinding his teeth today, but I haven’t paid too much attention to him today. I’d say more of a slow breathing, I don’t think it’s rapid, but it is also very hot here. I haven’t seen him pressing his head against anything either.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

Is he grinding his teeth or chewing his cud? A sick goat won't eat. My young Doe that is 13 weeks old will fall asleep standing up but then lays down as she becomes too tired.


----------



## Annamarie1658 (Jul 9, 2020)

He’s chewing his cud, not grinding his teeth. I’m checking on him today, but he was eating yesterday. I’ve seen some people say it’s normal for goats to sleep standing up, but others say it’s not.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 9, 2020)

Annamarie1658 said:


> He’s chewing his cud, not grinding his teeth. I’m checking on him today, but he was eating yesterday. I’ve seen some people say it’s normal for goats to sleep standing up, but others say it’s not.


I think yesterday you said he was grinding his teeth, I'm confused.


----------



## Annamarie1658 (Jul 9, 2020)

I got the two mixed up. Hence why I said “not grinding his teeth.”


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 9, 2020)

Annamarie1658 said:


> I got the two mixed up. Hence why I said “not grinding his teeth.”


lol yes ok, is he doing better though?


----------

